# diet drinks



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

hey guys its not something alot of people talk about on here when they describe there cutting diet , so i thought id ask

how many diet coke (or diet drinks) do you consume a day?

do you believe it has any effect on your cutting?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i always drink them, cutting or bulking - if bulking it leaves more calorie room for crisps


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I've not had a fizzy drink as a beverage in about 5 years lol. They are full of crap... Only time I ever have any at all would be as a mixer but then again my drinks are usually 2/3 spirit to mixer because I'm a ****ing BOSS... :cool2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I've not had a fizzy drink as a beverage in about 5 years lol. They are full of crap... Only time I ever have any at all would be as a mixer but then again my drinks are usually 2/3 spirit to mixer because I'm a ****ing BOSS... :cool2:


BOSS drinks spirits on the rocks boyee


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> BOSS drinks spirits on the rocks boyee


Yeah but I'm getting old I can't drink like I could when I was a teen :laugh:


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

when you say full of crap you mean effects on your overall health or for cutting? or both


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

beckham7 said:


> when you say full of crap you mean effects on your overall health or for cutting? or both


Ive cut down to nearly none at all now since i was told by a very knowlageble person that because your body doesnt have time to tell the difference between suger and sweetners it processes them the same giving you a big insulin spike = fat.

If i do have one ill always have the diet one anyway though


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

id say i have 3 Green monsters a week. Not diet but they are the nicest drink in the world.

Edit not including beer


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a can of sugar free relentless every day before i leave work and go training.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i have a can of sugar free relentless every day before i leave work and go training.


do you think it has effected your bf at all ?

what gym do youtrain at ii heard there a decent one in hitchin opended recent


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

beckham7 said:


> do you think it has effected your bf at all ?
> 
> what gym do youtrain at ii heard there a decent one in hitchin opended recent


I cant really tell, as i have lost 4.5 stone in the past year or so, all i know is if i dont have it i cant be bothered to train.

I train at home mate, there is 2 fairly new gyms in hitchin, Powerhouse (by the station) small gym but decent and there is a new one call Raw Performance i think they only have limited equipment though


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Dont drink fizzy pop cant even remember the last time i have maybe about4 years ago.

I have the odd redbull in my vodka or whatever. 100% waterboy


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive cut down to nearly none at all now since i was told by a very knowlageble person that because your body doesnt have time to tell the difference between suger and sweetners it processes them the same giving you a big insulin spike = fat.
> 
> If i do have one ill always have the diet one anyway though


What El Toro says.

I probably drink 2 or 3 diet drinks per month.I hate the taste of the normal versions of most soft drinks anyway,too sweet and syrupy(sp?)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

gduncan said:


> What El Toro says.
> 
> I probably drink 2 or 3 diet drinks per month.I hate the taste of the normal versions of most soft drinks anyway,too sweet and syrupy(sp?)


I dont think it would make a difference unless you was having it every day and if you was unless your getting into competition shape you l be ok


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I dont think it would make a difference unless you was having it every day and if you was unless your getting into competition shape you l be ok


I agree,tbh the average gym-goer could prob drink a can/small bottle of diet soft drink every day with no ill effect.I think it's when you drink them regularly throughout the day that it becomes a problem with regards to the insulin spikes etc.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

im prob consuming 2 cans or pesi max a day right now used to be alot more , i have trouble getting rid of the stubborn fat around the belly area i think this is what it could be due to the bloat and the fake sugar spke ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Why would they effect bodyfat, its just fizzy flavoured water (with artificial sweeteners).

They do work for making you feel less hungry for a little while.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a coke zero occasionally, like once a month but drink water mostly through the day. I dont really like the taste of sweeteners.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why would they effect bodyfat, its just fizzy flavoured water (with artificial sweeteners).
> 
> not sure thats what i was wondering really? wasnt sure if the artificial sweetners still caused a bit due to the insulin spike


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Im a Pepsi max whore. I sometimes nail a 2 litre bottle at my desk. I know it's bad but i find sugar cravings so hard when eating cleanly


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why would they effect bodyfat, its just fizzy flavoured water (with artificial sweeteners).
> 
> They do work for making you feel less hungry for a little while.


Its because it goes into your system so quick your body doesn't have time to tell the difference between sweeteners and sugar.

This is nit picking but true and depending on what level you are at can or can not effect you.

Like I said for the average gym goer it would make no difference


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its because it goes into your system so quick your body doesn't have time to tell the difference between sweeteners and sugar.
> 
> This is nit picking but true and depending on what level you are at can or can not effect you.
> 
> Like I said for the average gym goer it would make no difference


lol, maybe a week out from a show, thats about it.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Ill have them if I'm having a nice meal, but not all the time, get bloated off them


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fizzy drinks r the work of the devil


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Ill have them if I'm having a nice meal, but not all the time, get bloated off them


lol, so adventurous. Have a beer or wine with a nice meal ffs.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

i go through pepsi max like a madman, its one of the things that helps me stick to my diet. Once when i was ketoing i gave it up and just drank water, not sure if there was much of a difference in weight loss, probly was though.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i drink coke zero till my last week prepping.... no probs whatsoever getting ripped...


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, so adventurous. Have a beer or wine with a nice meal ffs.


I would if Alcohol, didnt taste absolutely awful..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

kingdale said:


> id say i have 3 Green monsters a week. Not diet but they are the nicest drink in the world.
> 
> Edit not including beer


Lol, the green ones aren't diet! They have like 55g sugar in each one.

I've cut down loads on them now, but i might start bringing them back to satisfy my sweet tooth whilst cutting.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Fizzy drinks r the work of the devil


Actually that is biscuits!

120cals in just 1...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Lol, the green ones aren't diet! They have like 55g sugar in each one.
> 
> I've cut down loads on them now, but i might start bringing them back to satisfy my sweet tooth whilst cutting.


i know but they taste too nice to stop drinking. I used to drink redbull and relentless like 4-6 cans a day back at college so 3 monster a week isnt so bad


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Actually that is biscuits!
> 
> 120cals in just 1...


and who eats just 1 biscuit, gota have like 10+


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

kingdale said:


> and who eats just 1 biscuit, gota have like 10+


Exactly my point...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/artificial-sweeteners-insulin/#axzz1wYfcUt3Z


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

kingdale said:


> i know but they taste too nice to stop drinking. I used to drink redbull and relentless like 4-6 cans a day back at college so 3 monster a week isnt so bad


I know, monsters fvcking taste awesome! The Zero sugar one is my favourite. It's the "healthiest" and still has the taste. The Rehab one is really refreshing too!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> I know, monsters fvcking taste awesome! The Zero sugar one is my favourite. It's the "healthiest" and still has the taste. The Rehab one is really refreshing too!


i like the blue monsters too, monster rehab is alright if u dont want a fizzy one and only has few cals


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> I know, monsters fvcking taste awesome! The Zero sugar one is my favourite. It's the "healthiest" and still has the taste. The Rehab one is really refreshing too!


might give the blue one a go then always thought it wouldnt be as nice as green


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Heard people avoiding sugar free fizzy drinks but still necking 3-4 shakes a day all including sweeteners. Odd.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> i like the blue monsters too, monster rehab is alright if u dont want a fizzy one and only has few cals


The rehab, ice cold, served in a glass of ice is awesome in the sun if you're tee total. Tastes like iced tea :thumbsup:



kingdale said:


> might give the blue one a go then always thought it wouldnt be as nice as green


The blue one had, i think, 10g sugar in. Again, very nice, but there is a completely zero sugar one that IMO, tastes like the original. I've only ever seen it in Tesco Extra stores though.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Always drink water now but was going to a mates house for pre drinks before town bought a bottle of disarano and diet dr pepper


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If I have coke I have coke zero, but all the chemicals in it scare me so I'll only have one about every 2 weeks. The rest of the time I just drink water or herbal tea.


----------



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a couple of diet coke bottles a weekend, if I don't I get bored of water and eating well. A little bit of what you fancy is fine in moderation. It's a bit like damage limitation


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yellow monster a few times a week only in the morning thoo to kick start my day then a red star before the gym

Water the rest of the time ..


----------

